# Local betta breeder?



## SingSangSung (Jul 14, 2013)

My second betta Raimund died today at 6pm. I realized store bettas are all sick and i just cannot fix them. So i want healthy betta at first. Is there any local breeder in torramce ca? i couldnt find any through google. all i can find was local aquarium stores. I will dirve to the home or meeting place as far as an hour distance.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your betta.  I'm going to be breeding in a month or so, but that doesn't help you right now. I'm only like 35-40 mins from Torrance. I do have a couple females that were "surprises" in an order from someone, but I don't know if you're interested in a female, but neither have "flashy" colors. I hope you find something.


----------



## TiffanyP (Jun 29, 2013)

I must say I disagree with your statement of 'all' store bettas are sick. I've gotten 2 bettas, a baby one from Petco and a male veiltail from Walmart - and they are both healthy, especially my baby one. I would ask the store where you get your bettas when they get their shipments in and go get one on that day, when they are fresh and haven't been in those cups for too long yet. That would increase your odds, and even if another one dies on you - just know that he died in comfort and not in a tiny cup  I'm not saying don't get one from a local breeder - just offering a suggestion for a potentially healthy store betta. I'm sorry to hear about Raimund btw


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Um...That statement is completely false. All my petstore betta's are healthy. Jusr because you got one that was doesn't mean all of them are


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Guys/gals, I'm sure he/she only said that about pet store bettas out of frustration/being upset over just losing their betta....no need for the attacks...


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

She shouldn't have said a completely false statement and not expect backlash


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Can nobody just keep their negative comments to themselves now a days? They just lost their fish for crying out loud. Cut some slack.


----------



## SingSangSung (Jul 14, 2013)

shannonpwns said:


> Sorry to hear about your betta.  I'm going to be breeding in a month or so, but that doesn't help you right now. I'm only like 35-40 mins from Torrance. I do have a couple females that were "surprises" in an order from someone, but I don't know if you're interested in a female, but neither have "flashy" colors. I hope you find something.


Thanks and yeah i want male betta rather than female  thanks for reply!


----------



## SingSangSung (Jul 14, 2013)

TiffanyP said:


> I must say I disagree with your statement of 'all' store bettas are sick. I've gotten 2 bettas, a baby one from Petco and a male veiltail from Walmart - and they are both healthy, especially my baby one. I would ask the store where you get your bettas when they get their shipments in and go get one on that day, when they are fresh and haven't been in those cups for too long yet. That would increase your odds, and even if another one dies on you - just know that he died in comfort and not in a tiny cup  I'm not saying don't get one from a local breeder - just offering a suggestion for a potentially healthy store betta. I'm sorry to hear about Raimund btw


Thanks for info! my walmart doesnt sell any bettas and i didnt saw baby betta in petco and some reason when i buy betta in petsmart they are all in bad conditon and in sale lol... i will ask employs


----------



## TiffanyP (Jun 29, 2013)

You're welcome  I hope you can find yourself your perfect betta!


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

i think all stores handling bettas different way, and it all depends on employ and management. I know 6 stores in my town that i go and only 2 stores trying to take care of the bettas. One store changing the water once a wk and another one 2 times a week. The other stores i am leaving all in tears because it a lot of sick and dead bettas. And one time i ask how often they change the water and the answer was-''when it dirty'' .


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry for your loss , you need to disinfect the tank. Do you need the instruction?


----------



## SingSangSung (Jul 14, 2013)

ANHEL123 said:


> Sorry for your loss , you need to disinfect the tank. Do you need the instruction?


I hope hot water works? :shock:


----------



## SingSangSung (Jul 14, 2013)

sunlight said:


> i think all stores handling bettas different way, and it all depends on employ and management. I know 6 stores in my town that i go and only 2 stores trying to take care of the bettas. One store changing the water once a wk and another one 2 times a week. The other stores i am leaving all in tears because it a lot of sick and dead bettas. And one time i ask how often they change the water and the answer was-''when it dirty'' .


yes I agree. When I go to the petsmart that is near my house, their cup is very dirty that I can't even see the betta well. -_______- More than half of the betta in the cups are dead or sick..... T_T


----------



## Torla (Aug 15, 2013)

The health of a store's fish depends on the employees. I've seen it in Smarts and Cos both where the fish look great and where the fish look awful. It just depends on the location and how much those employees care. Sounds like the place you got yours from didn't really care so much and the fish paid the price. 

Have you considered buying online through a place like AquaBid? Many fish there come from great breeders and are quite healthy. Plus it's easy to pick out exactly what you'd like.


----------



## SingSangSung (Jul 14, 2013)

Torla said:


> The health of a store's fish depends on the employees. I've seen it in Smarts and Cos both where the fish look great and where the fish look awful. It just depends on the location and how much those employees care. Sounds like the place you got yours from didn't really care so much and the fish paid the price.
> 
> Have you considered buying online through a place like AquaBid? Many fish there come from great breeders and are quite healthy. Plus it's easy to pick out exactly what you'd like.


i looked online betta but didnt know about aquabid?! isnt that place abit expensive?


----------



## Torla (Aug 15, 2013)

It is -- but for the quality of betta and service, it's worth it to some to spend the extra money.


----------



## SingSangSung (Jul 14, 2013)

Torla said:


> It is -- but for the quality of betta and service, it's worth it to some to spend the extra money.


ohhhhhh i see. thanks for the info!  although I already brought new boy home yesterday lol


----------

